# Report post button - where has it gone?



## clived (May 6, 2002)

?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

That, along with smilies went AWOL when Jae had to do an emergency update to 1.3.1

As soon as I have time I'm planing to load all the mods we had onto this site... soon, I hope!

In the mean time, if you feel you need to report a post, send an IM to any, or all of the moderators of the board in question.


----------

